# Too late to start clicker training?



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

I have heard lots of great things about clicker training and would like to try it with my dog. I have a 5.5 year old Boston terrier who only knows the very basic commands of "sit" "stay" "come" and "down" and I would like to teach her something more interesting. 

Some background: Luna is my first dog, and I had the help of a professional trainer to teach her what she knows now. It's been a few years since then but his methods were using the leash and then giving lots of praise. I guess I still use praise when she follows a command, but she's become so used to them it doesn't really seem necessary anymore. 

Questions: Is she too old to start on an entirely new training method? How would I go about introducing the clicker? Luna is not really a food-motivated dog, I would definitely say that the ball is of much higher value to her, but at the same time, once the ball is in sight/use she cannot focus on anything else. She does like those freeze-dried liver treats though, could I use those? What sort of tricks will I be able to teach her if I'm successful? 

I would love some first hand input and maybe some recommended reading?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hasch (May 11, 2009)

hello
It is never too late to train a dog. For the reward you can use anything that as a big value for your dog, food, toy.... do not forget the clicker is just to mark, actually you don't even really need a clicker just your voice (like"Yesss") could replace the clicker. See i do not use any clicker cause i need to carry one with you and for reward i use both food and tug and works great with 3 years old bearnese.
For Books they are tones but Karen prior is a must you have also Michael Ellis which is really good he made The Power Of Training Dogs With Food.
Here is a video on his philosiphy.
Good luck


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

This is really a great book for someone who wants to implement clicker training with a dog who has not previously been trained using the clicker. I have this book and it's really useful.

http://www.alldogsgym.com/files/thinkingdog_excerpt.pdf


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Get some books and look online, and on Youtube. Clicker training is a great method for all dogs, but the trainer has to understand the technique and the timing.

1. Load a clicker by taking 10 min. while watching TV or relaxing, and click. When Luna looks at you, praise her and give her a tiny liver treat. The treat only has to be small, one fourth the size of a dime, just a taste, so that she doesn't spend time chewing it, breaking the momentum of training. Continue clicking when she isn't looking at you. Initially, she will look at the clicker when you click. You'll know that she's understanding when you click, and she them looks to your hand for a treat ! Next you're ready for training.
2. Determine the behavior that you want, as well as sub-steps (if pertinent), and levels of success. For example to teach Sit, wait until she Sits, then click and treat. Then, repeat.
3. Be careful to teach Sit, not almost Sit, not lie down, not squat... click only on Sit when Butt hits ground, but before chest hits ground to lie down.
4. After she understands Sit, you can further refine it to be Sit straight, rather than sit on her side. You simply click on correct Sits only, and she may throw lots of behaviors at you, trying to guess what you want.

The technique and the idea of making it fun for the dog is why you want to read books and try to find a trainer to help.


----------



## luna piena (Aug 18, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the tips and book recommendations  I'll look into them and see what happens.


----------



## dogclickerfan (Mar 3, 2011)

Hasch said:


> hello
> It is never too late to train a dog. For the reward you can use anything that as a big value for your dog, food, toy...


Agree it is never too late to train a dog. 

As for rewards, I would make a list of bite size treats my dog likes that can be consumed almost immediately. For example, my dog loves greenies but it takes for ever to consume and I general won't use it unless I am ending the session or as a jackpot because it interfers with the training. 

Once I got the list down, I generally will use higher value treats to teach new behaviors, when teaching in more distracting environments and when teaching more complex behaviors so as to keep the dog more motivated. I use lower value treats for task that are much easier for the dog to accomplish or things they lready know.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It's never too late to click! You may well be shocked at the improvement. I sure was!


----------



## SaraBee (Dec 28, 2011)

My old dog learnt a few new tricks when she was 17 yrs old. It wasn't through clicker training though. it was through praise training. It just goes to show.. You can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------

